# Stuck in worcestor, Ma



## 3knd (Jul 6, 2012)

Just arrived here with a freidn from portland, ME yesterday. Tried hitching out to amherst. no ride. just a ton of assholes in cars swearing at us. Any Ideas?!


----------



## Gudj (Jul 6, 2012)

Ride junk to Providence.


----------



## kevlar (Jul 6, 2012)

Gudj said:


> Ride junk to Providence.





3knd said:


> Just arrived here with a freidn from portland, ME yesterday. Tried hitching out to amherst. no ride. just a ton of assholes in cars swearing at us. Any Ideas?!



Sucks hitching out of cities. Easier on highways, especially with multiple people and or animals... One day isn't long to be in one place though, so just keep heading down the road and EVENTUALLY, you WILL get a ride. 
Now and then rideshares or buses work if you can't find a train or any other way


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 6, 2012)

where you headed?....mbta will get you to boston


----------



## joaquim33 (Jul 6, 2012)

damn taz try and different onramp and get outta there. try hitching to gardner or see if there is a bus out there. then youre on route 2 and its an easy stretch back to greenfield/orange/erving.


----------



## 3knd (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, We checked out the train yard out that way and tried to figure out how you hopped out, but we couldn't because of some dumb shit. Eventually I'll learn. Plus, my roadie wasn't too fond of it. No worries. We're out and now In Amherst. Thanks yo.


----------



## JelloBiafra (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm in Plymouth if you need a place to crash you're welcome to squat here


----------

